# Pawleys Island ~ 7-9



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I got up extra early for sunrise and the incoming tide. All action was just as the tide changed from low to incoming. Had 5 hookups, 2 popped hooks, one broke the leader and I landed 2. The first red was 26 and the second was 25, both released. Stayed till about 10:00 and then the sky got darker. Been caught in Pawleys' storms too many times to chance it.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

very nice catches


----------



## Hubris (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice! I love the blue tails.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice!


----------

